
Jenga: Sotware-Defined Cache Hierarchies [pdf] - Katydid
http://people.csail.mit.edu/poantsai/papers/2017.jenga.isca.pdf
======
johnwheeler
Must say, when I saw the title I immediately thought of Silicon Valley -

Jenga: Making the world a better place with software-defined cache
hierarchies...

------
robinanil
This is pretty cool, Software defined networks and now this. Simplifying
architecture and improving performance at the same time

------
NTDF9
This is very cool. I wonder which company will actually try this out.

